

Show HN: CSPRNG for Integers [JavaScript] - sarciszewski
https://gist.github.com/sarciszewski/88a7ed143204d17c3e42

======
sarciszewski
This was originally something I submitted to the EFF's OpenWireless router
project for their Diceware passphrase generator. Feel free to use it in any of
your projects (WTFPL).

[https://github.com/resonantcore/lib](https://github.com/resonantcore/lib)

